# Aircraft Crash videos



## pbfoot (Nov 9, 2005)

This happened just north of Winnipeg, and the aircraft was the first version with PT-6-67 Turboprops.



The Canadian DOT concluded that the control locks were still locked when the aircraft took off.



You who have flown the Caribou wonder how that could have happened when it is physically impossible to advance the throttles with the lock on - but this aircraft was being modified (still restricted category) and the throttle quadrant was not properly rigged to accommodate the throttle levers for the turbine engines.



Three people were on board; two test pilots and an engineer and all perished.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 9, 2005)

Just straight up insane clip... Christ...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 9, 2005)

Jesus. I think I might vaguely remember that incident from the news. What a way to go. All I can say is, at least it was over for them quick. What a shame.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 9, 2005)

My god! It's crazy that no one realized the controls were locked! Where was the checklist!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 9, 2005)

Obviously they used the checklist to roll a big fat joint just prior to takeoff....


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 10, 2005)

scary...


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2005)

Darwin Award material


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 10, 2005)

For sure....

Heres another thats pretty popular... The B-52 going in...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Could agree more Syscom. That B-52 one is Darwin Award material as well.


----------

